# No rain



## gnappi (Jan 23, 2019)

Gads, many of my fave canal fishing spots are either drying up or are already totally dry. The rain we get is being absorbed by the thirsty ground, and I have no idea where the fish have disappeared to. On the bright side the cold snaps (not gloating here, getting into the 40's is cold for tropical fish and folks) will kill some of the invasive tropical fish as well (on the down side) as the desirable peacock bass. 

Oh well, THINK RAIN!!!


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 23, 2019)

Yikes, hate to hear that. Droughts are no fun for anyone. Looks like we are going to be 100% of normal rainfall this year in Northern California.


----------

